
Ask HN: “postgres.biz” domain name - Anyone want it? - justinclift
I&#x27;ve been holding on to the &quot;postgres.biz&quot; domain for several years, mainly to keep it from sleazy domain squatters, and as a &quot;TODO&quot; list item for myself.<p>But, realistically... I&#x27;m probably not going to get around to doing anything useful with it. :(<p>Does anyone on HN have a (PG Community enhancing) use for it?<p>If so, happy to transfer it to you. :)
======
savethefuture
SaaS postgres "biz"ness

~~~
justinclift
Yeah, that's the most obvious kind of thing.

Seems like a definite lack of interest, so I'll probably let the domain
expire.

